# FRM or F-R-M Flint River Mills Dog and Puppy Foods



## bassfishga (Jun 25, 2009)

Is anybody using FRM or Diamond brand of dog or puppy food with their large sport dogs or Labradors?

http://www.frmfeeds.com/
http://www.diamondpet.com/

I have also bought Black Gold in the past and Purina brands in the past. The Purina is convenient but the Black Gold is out of my way. 

I noticed that the closest store to my house sells FRM and Diamond dog/puppy foods. I am thinking about putting 1 to 3 of my dogs/puppy on something that is convenient and close to home. I am looking for feedback on these 2 brands, mainly the FRM if anyone is using, has used or has a friend who uses this food with their dogs.


----------



## maker4life (Jun 25, 2009)

I use FRM Gold Select and could not be happier . Good nutrition and ingredients by a company that has been making feed for southern agriculture for many , many years . Local company on top of all that .

I have shorthairs and it keeps them full of energy and looking good year round  .

If I was going to use anything else it would be Purina and mainly because of the work they do sponsoring sporting dog events .


----------



## Robk (Jul 14, 2009)

Lamb and Rice Puppy from Diamond for my lab.  Doing great.  She's a monster at 6 months old.


----------



## CAL (Jul 14, 2009)

A suggestion,make sure you look at where the protein in the food is coming from with any food.You wouldn't believe where some companies get theres.


----------



## howl (Jul 14, 2009)

I have used FRM puppy, Diamond small breed puppy and Purina puppy chow. The dogs gain weight faster and look better on the Diamond.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jul 14, 2009)

FRM is owned by a Ga. company.  It is NOT made in Ga.  Ingredients are NOT from Ga.  They have NOT updated their web-site in years.  They were even kicked-out of their previous dog food maker 6 months ago.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 14, 2009)

once black gold started lowering the quality of there feed, and jacking the price up, i started using river run by nutrena. i was very happy with that. someone told me about the old yeller feed you can get at kroger and i was just as happy with that as i was with anything else( not to mention $12 a bag difference.) all around the river run was the best as far as quality, next the old yeller, last would be black gold


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 14, 2009)

Never heard of Black Gold lowering the quality of there feed. Price has gone up some but not that much. Gas has gone up too! Why feed your dog nothing but corn. thats the first word in the ingredients of ole yeller. I will drive to get my black gold. Purina is a good food also, but my labs do better on BG.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 15, 2009)

i like diamond and blackgold, depending on the dog


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 16, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> never heard of black gold lowering the quality of there feed. Price has gone up some but not that much. Gas has gone up too! Why feed your dog nothing but corn. Thats the first word in the ingredients of ole yeller. I will drive to get my black gold. Purina is a good food also, but my labs do better on bg.



i noticed a big difference in quality. One bag would be the best feed you could ask for, the next would be completely different, its like it was never the same, even the size of the pellets. The dogs started digesting it alot different and it was running strait through them. Over a period of about a year the price per bag raised about 7 dollars, sure gas went up but it went back down and black gold didnt. Thats when i switched to river run. Couldnt have been any happier, quality was best iv ever used. As far as feedin the old yeller feed and it being just corn, well obviously the are doin somethin right because my dogs look better now than they did when they were on black gold.....................................................for half the price


----------



## buckey slayer (Jul 16, 2009)

*dog food ?*

FRM- flint river mills is located in bainbridge ga. Grew up in bain. but never tried their dog food, dad raised bird dogs for over 20 years always use purina. I've been raising westies for 9 years now nothing but purina.


----------



## NEGA (Jul 17, 2009)

Black Gold only for working dogs at my kennel. Used Pro Plan for a while with good results but not quite as good as Black Gold in my opinion.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jul 17, 2009)

Redmond, the reason Black Gold didn't work was very simple.  YOU over fed it.  ALL these guys feeding Black Gold will tell you that they are feeding less than they did with the other feed they were feeding.  With River Run, you HAVE TO feed at least 1/3rd more than BG.  As for as the size of the kibble, when they put new teeth in the extruders, it cuts the kibbles finer until the teeth get worn down.  As for as the price, I can remember when that River Run was $10 to $12 a bag.  BG was $15 to $18.  You buy that RRun every week, I buy BG every week and a half.  Which is the cheapest in a year's time?  But if River Run works best for you, feed it!


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 18, 2009)

My labs are doing great on BG. This is what works for my dogs. I use to feed Purina Pro Plan, but my dogs did not do that good on it. Even tried that Eukanuba, and they did not do good on it. So I tried BG and will not use anything but BG. My labs only get 2 1/2 cups a day and they look good. easy stool clean up. Go to the BG web sight and check out the digestive % and see. My labs poop 1 sometime 2 times a day with no mess. I can feed my 2 labs a 50lb. bag and it last me atleast 40-45 days. Not bad for 22.75


----------



## bjtillman (Jul 23, 2009)

I am a FRM dealer and they are a Ga. company located in Bainbridge, Ga.  FRM stands for Flint River Mills.  Flint River is in Ga.  I do not feed their feed however because I think there are numerous feeds out there that are better.  FRM to me have always had a good line of animal feeds at a reasonable price but have never put their emphasis on dog food.  I feed BLAZE dog food and I have tried them all but none have I liked better than BLAZE.  Mid South Feed in ALma, Ga. make this.  Their line of dog food is Show Time.


----------



## Randy8216 (Jul 23, 2009)

i have tried all kinds but find Retriever High-Pro from Tractor Supply is some of the best food i run deer and hog dogs and this feed keeps them very healthy


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been using FRM Gold Select and could not be happier. I picked up some GSP pups that were a little thin. In about 4 days on the FRM Gold Select 30/15 they were filled out. They have not gotten fat just look good and fit. They have been eating it got 3 weeks now.
So wherever it comes from, it seems to be doing a good job with these GSP pups.


----------



## mdhall (Oct 29, 2009)

My lab wouldn't eat Diamond or FRM, he gets Beneful healthy radiance now and his coat looks really good.


----------

